# Compare Your ISP DNS Speeds With Google & OpenDNS



## iMav (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's a tool I came across that allows you to compare the speeds of your ISP's DNS to that of Google's & OpenDNS'. All you need to do is download a java file, run it in command prompt with your ISP's primary DNS as an argument to the command.

So first download the jar file from *here*. And then start Command Prompt, navigate to the folder where the jar file is saved and type the following command:


```
java -jar browsermob-dns-perf.jar 123.456.789.012
```

*NOTE:* Replace 123.456.789.012 with the primary DNS of your ISP. The process takes time.

My speed results:

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/8505/capturegw.png

Lower is better.

Google Public DNS vs OpenDNS vs Your ISP’s DNS – measuring performance - The BrowserMob Blog


----------

